# First pic of the new Bird...



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

First pic of the new AirNautic Early Bird from Mitch! Pre-order folks will be receiving theirs within days. Others can buy from the new AirNautic website (should be about 29 of them remaining).

This watch has been a dream of mine for a long time. Beautiful, isn't it?
When I receive mine, I'll do a photo comparison with my vintage 'Bird.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Good news! I just heard from my brother. He placed an order for one...Probably one of the first general orders placed


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Still need to size the bracelet:








Next to my MKII Custom LRRP for comparison's sake.


----------



## siv (Apr 28, 2008)

Cowbiker said:


> Still need to size the bracelet:


That's the exact watch I ordered! I wonder who will have the 3rd?


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Beautiful! Ahhh...the advantages of living in Florida ;-).
I've owned a LRRP. By the specs, I'd think these two watches would be the same size. Your pic makes the EB look a little smaller, but it might be the angle/lens. The LRRP was a little large for me.
The all-black is really nice. Enjoy!


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Dennis.

Credit goes to you for championing this project and Mitch for another great execution.

I'd been wanting a PVD watch since becoming a Burn Notice fan, but wanted an automatic that was unique in its own right. Definitely got both with this. Have it set to local time at present.

Regarding the LRRP, the EB/G2 case is slimmer and the caseback taller. Crownguard/crown treatments are visible. The EB definitely feels lighter on the wrist and looks a tad smaller in overall dimensions and dial may be a touch smaller, the lack of contrast makes it a tougher call.


----------



## nz_Fuzzy (May 27, 2007)

Very Nice!
Both nice watches but I'd have to say I prefer the date orientation on the EarlyBird.

Great to see the black bezel and having the MKII as contrast gives me a better idea of what my brushed stainless with black will be like. :-!
Can't wait for someone to post a pic of the brushed/black combo. I get a feeling that being down here in NZ will mean mine is one of the last to arrive.


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

Okay guys, here's a bunch of shots. I like mine best on the bracelet and the first NATO strap shown. The bracelet is excellent. So is the lume, dial, crown...heck, I can't find anything I don't like.


















The next 2 are Gnomon Bond NATOs (gray stripe vs. olive stripes on a Corvus):


















Here's a Corvus Bond:









Gray Zulu (my 3rd favorite strap for the E.B.)









Maratac S-stripe Zulu:









Desert tan Zulu:









Maroon Zulu:









Panatime genuine crocodile:









Panatime oil tanned pilot strap:









Finally, a poorly done lume shot:


----------



## MitchSF (Mar 23, 2006)

Great pictures! I'm glad you guys are happy with your watches. I'm so used to the AirNautic dials with 24 at the bottom, that I glanced at the time, for some reason thought it was three hours later, and I fed the dogs dinner at 3:00PM. 

There is a big difference between the date positions on the two watches pictured above, and here's the reason - their watch uses a standard date ring with the date at 3:00. The date opening is cut to match where the number falls, lower on the dial. That's also why it's angled. You can imagine it perfectly aligning at 3:00, and it certainly will. Now look closely at its position. You can easily see that the window is closer to the 5 marker than the 4 marker, because that's the position where the date falls. Nothing wrong with doing it that way because it saves the hassle and cost of ordering custom date rings.

We worked the other way around - we determined the exact position that we wanted for the date, then we ordered custom date rings. We also had to pay a screening charge. It's obviously more expensive to do it that way, but we got exactly what we wanted, and on a complicated 24 hour dial, I don't think the other option would have worked as well.


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Ah yes...straps.
Stocker Yale Beefy OD, my favorite thus far.








Rare Black 22mm Stocker Yale Beefy








Lume


----------



## Way (Jan 26, 2010)

Can't figure out how to order one. I'm not one of the early adopters but I did sign up on AN's website for th EB. Can anyone help?


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

Way said:


> Can't figure out how to order one. I'm not one of the early adopters but I did sign up on AN's website for th EB. Can anyone help?


Go to this site http://www.ocean7watchco.com/cs2/ register/set up account then you should be good to go. If not, use the contact link. O7/AN are very good about getting back to people.


----------



## Way (Jan 26, 2010)

Guido Muldoon said:


> Go to this site http://www.ocean7watchco.com/cs2/ register/set up account then you should be good to go. If not, use the contact link. O7/AN are very good about getting back to people.


Thanks Guido! I was using ther old link.


----------



## siv (Apr 28, 2008)

Here's my Dirty Bird #9


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow! Stunning! 
You know, I used to have a custom Airman 2000 which I had PVD'd...would look similar to this. I'll dig up a pic. In honor of the black SR-71 Blackbird, I used to call it the "HABU".

OK...here are those pics I promised....


----------



## rolloberserk (Feb 25, 2009)

I've got mine today.Missed friday delivery.PVD with Pepsi bezel look just like I said:AWESOME.I'll try to put some pictures here,but I have no idea how to do this.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

*New and vintage...*

Hi all,

The Ollech & Wajs Early Bird has always been a favorite of mine, ever since I was introduced to it with H. Seung's beautiful photo essay. I've owned a few over the years and always pined for a modern iteration&#8230;slightly larger, with sapphire crystal, and very good water rating (yeah, I'm a pilot who likes to stay dry on the job, but I live on a large lake and swim and surf-ski/kayak for exercise). 

Being moderator of the 24 Hour Forum (dedicated to pure 24 hour watches) I had a bit of a voice when it came to rallying folks to the "new" Early Bird. Mitch Feig, the owner of AirNautic and Ocean7 watches was brave enough to step forward and tackle this project. AirNautic specializes in 24 hour watches, and would be a perfect fit for the new Bird. Twenty preorders were all that was needed to launch, and we managed to get the volunteers from the 24 Hour Forum. Fifty watches were made total, of which (at this writing) thirty five are already sold. If any Early Birds are produced and sold in the future they will be in Ocean7 G-1 cases instead of AirNautic, so the first fifty Early Birds are truly unique.

I ordered two Early Birds, in traditional colors (they are also available with black bezels and a few in total PVD). My intention is to wear one watch and keep the other in the safe for my son, who is now six years old. Since I took on the preorder responsibilities, Mitch was kind enough to send me serial numbers one and fifty, the beginning and the end. Another neat aspect is that my fraternal twin brother ordered one, so we'll have three in the immediate family. 

So, without further ado, here's my quick photo comparison of the new with the vintage. The original Early Bird is mid 1960's era, and is named after the first tele-communications satellite placed in orbit, the Early Bird, in 1965. The vintage Bird is about 3mm smaller than the 42mm new version, and much lighter/thinner. The new Bird has a 300m water rating (really phenomenal), a flat sapphire crystal, and a date display that is perfectly placed in the dial at 0900.


----------



## song31 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: New and vintage...*

great photos- thanks


----------



## siv (Apr 28, 2008)

It's nice to see the two side by side. I much prefer the size of the new bird to the old one - the dial seems much more readable. All in all, an excellent product!


----------



## citralex (Jan 17, 2008)

H i what a great watch , arrived yesterday, set the time and date and wore it till I went to work this morning. Tonight I got it out the box to check the accuracy since yesterday and it was stopped. I thought the transport from Switzerland to America and on to Scotland would have been enough to completly wind the watch. Am I missing something ???
Regards John.


----------



## siddhartha (Feb 15, 2006)

citralex said:


> H i what a great watch , arrived yesterday, set the time and date and wore it till I went to work this morning. Tonight I got it out the box to check the accuracy since yesterday and it was stopped. I thought the transport from Switzerland to America and on to Scotland would have been enough to completly wind the watch. Am I missing something ???
> Regards John.


Yes, potentially-you should fully hand-wind the watch, then wear it.

About 40-50 turns of the crown should do it. The auto winders work well, but they're better at keeping a watch running rather than giving it a full wind, so your best bet is to fully wind it if you haven't been wearing it regularly, then put it on, wear it, and forget about it



Chris


----------



## nz_Fuzzy (May 27, 2007)

*The WormCatcher*

It's here. It's HERE! :thanks

Introducing the brushed stainless w black bezel...


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: The WormCatcher*

Now that's really nice. The best variation so far IMO - It all just works lovely.|>


----------



## martbroad (Feb 11, 2006)

#24 has landed in the UK and i am both impressed and pleased so once again Dennis a big thank you.

Couple of pics the wrist shot and a sand dollar which reminds me of my Gulf days.


----------



## nz_Fuzzy (May 27, 2007)

*Re: The WormCatcher - Photo Update*

Thanks for the reply. I am VERY happy with my new acquisition.

Have managed to get some better pics now that I'm not rushing out the door to work. Have included some props from my new hobby and will post at SRP to introduce some of them to the concept of 24H.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: The WormCatcher - Photo Update*

Really like the black bezel version. Very nice.

Great pics.


----------



## cybertrancer (Oct 12, 2009)

*The "Crebain" arrived!*

Hi!

The "Crebain" (as i call it) has arrived in Lisbon! It's number 8!
Here are the pics!
I'm really happy !!!


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

A comparison photograph showing the Ollech and Wajs original and the Air-Nautic.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

LOVE that pic.


----------



## newuniverse (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

I received my Early Bird today. It was shipped, by my own request, August 2nd. It's more like a "Late Bird", but I am glad it's here. Beautiful watch and well worth the wait.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: The WormCatcher*

Was on the fence between the 2 bezels, but it was this pic that tipped me over in favor of the the black bezel. Absolutely no regrets. Main difference I think, is that the black bezel makes the watch look very classy and suitable for dressy occasions too.

So, thanks Fuzzy!


----------

